# Help



## JOEHILL7 (Dec 12, 2010)

I want to get into model railroading, n scale seems to be the best for my space 30"x72". All help would be great as to brand ect.
Thanks joe


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome to the site. I can't speak to N scale as I have HO. I am a fan of Athearn and Accutrax rolling stock. Nice detail and not over the top expensive. Post pics of your progress.


----------



## JOEHILL7 (Dec 12, 2010)

I want to get into model rr, i think n scale will fit my needs as i have 30"x72" space avalialble. Any help as to brand ect will be hslpful.
Thanks joe


----------



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

What are your goals?

Do you just want a holiday set? Are you into the trains but not the models? Do you want to create a realistic, but small size, layout? How much are you willing to spend? (In other words, do you want to spend little, get cheep plastic stuff that will wear out and not be worth fixing, or do you want to spend some dough to get seriously good stuff) Plus, are you good with your hands such that you would be able to build from scratch?

There are no rules with model RR.

However, there are compromises: Space v. desire for large layout. Small scale to fit the smaller space. The ability to show off trains V. model the RR down to the smallest detail. And of course, cost.

What are your goals? (Be realistic) Answer those questions so we can help you better.


----------



## kmcsjr (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome,
Try blwnscale.com and modeltrainstuff.com to get a good look at whats out there.
For Locos
All Kato and Atlas stuff is bulletproof. Atearn and Walthers/Life Like make great steam too.
Bachmann makes some nice stuff, but stick to the newer stuff, or learn about it first.

This is my favorite reference for loco reviews
http://www.visi.com/~spookshow/locos.html

For rolling stock, whatever you like, it's all pretty good to excellent

For track, getting started to just get rolling, I'd suggest Kato Unitrak, you cn take it apart and rearrange it, as you experiment.. After you get started, you can decide about track, it will depend on how much work you want to do, but again Atlas also makes great track.

One thing to watch for is coupler compatibility. Try to stick to knuckle couplers as they are what is on almost all US new stuff. The good news is the old style rapidos can usually be converted, if something old strikes you.

For Power. Kato MRC and a few others make geat transformers. IF you really get hooked there is also DCC control that will allow you to easily run multiple locos on 1 track.

Read ask questions, ask some more questions and enjoy!!!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Joe, 

GG raised some very good questions for you to consider *before* you buy anything. So if you can share some more specific details of what you'd like to do with your trains, the good folk here will be more than happy to offer their advice. 

Greg


----------



## JOEHILL7 (Dec 12, 2010)

I WANT TO MAKE A LAYOUT FROM THE 30 OR 40s AND I DO NOT WANT CHEAP STUFF. I WANT IT TO LAST AND IT TO BE DEPENDABLE, BUT I AM LIMITED AS TO SPACE.
THANKS JOE


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Joe, 

Take a look at this place...

http://www.carendt.us/scrapbook/linkindex/index.html

Small Layout Scrapbook is *loaded* with creative ideas on how to build a fun train layout into a small space. I'm going to have a very small layout also, and have spent lots of time there getting inspired! 

Greg


----------



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

When I started my layout earlier this year I started with a board that was 36" x 78". Once I got the first loop laid down and running I quickly realized I wanted to do quite a bit more. I found I could really expand my layout by going with a standard 48" x 96" (4' x 8') piece of plywood. I have three loops which can be run independent of each other or in multiple configurations. I have two sidings with room to add a couple more if/when I want. My current rail yard has three sidings. I also have 3 levels of track.

My recommendation is go with as large of board as you can comfortably fit into your train room. I also suggest using 5/8" or thicker plywood. My 3/8" thick board has too much flex. Some of my terrain has cracked when I have moved the board around or even when I have leaned on it wrong.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: plywood ...

I prefer MDF, which is super stiff, dead flat and smooth, and inexpensive. Commonly available in 1/2" and 3/4" sheets ... 49" x 97" ... one extra inch all around for some reason!

TJ


----------



## dualgauge (Apr 4, 2009)

The N scale club I belong to built a layout on a interior hollow core door with 2 minch foam on top.It has a double track mainline with 2 sidings. Have a tunnel on one end and creek flowing down from mountain to edge of layout.


----------

